# Multiple entry visa question



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a multiple entry visa about to expire on August 2016. I have been given 180 days on my first entry. If I go out of Mexico before it expires, say take a vacation in Brazil, then come back again before the visa expires, this works, right? I mean the date on the visa only matters for the *entry* date and I can still stay the full 180 days on the second entry?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

NO, It is not a multiple entry visa, it is for multiple types of visas to enter Mexico and must be turned into immigration when you leave Mexico. If you fly to Brazil the airline clerk would take it from you before departure...If you turn it over on the right hand side under the word IMPORTANT written in red ink it states:

During your stay in Mexico, you must retain this immigration form and surrender upon leaving the country.


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> NO, It is not a multiple entry visa, it is for multiple types of visas to enter Mexico and must be turned into immigration when you leave Mexico. If you fly to Brazil the airline clerk would take it from you before departure...If you turn it over on the right hand side under the word IMPORTANT written in red ink it states:
> 
> During your stay in Mexico, you must retain this immigration form and surrender upon leaving the country.


Hi, I think you're mistaking my question for an FMM. I have a Multiple Entry Visitante Visa (as in the one pasted on the passport with my picture and all, my country requires one to get an FMM/entry permit - http://www.udem.edu.mx/Esp/Estudian...blishingImages/tramites_migratorios/visa2.jpg ) AND an FMM (the card that you surrender upon exit.)

My Multiple Entry Visa is Valid until August 2016,
My FMM is valid until September 2016.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

My mistake ...........


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Obviously a question for INM. I doubt if any members on this forum have experience with your type of visa.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

dahliacakes said:


> Hi, I think you're mistaking my question for an FMM. I have a Multiple Entry Visitante Visa (as in the one pasted on the passport with my picture and all, my country requires one to get an FMM/entry permit - http://www.udem.edu.mx/Esp/Estudian...blishingImages/tramites_migratorios/visa2.jpg ) AND an FMM (the card that you surrender upon exit.)
> 
> My Multiple Entry Visa is Valid until August 2016,
> My FMM is valid until September 2016.


I was instructed to go to the INM office at the airport and show my visa. The official gave me what appeared like a normal 180 day tourist visa and told me to present it to the airlines. I was instructed to keep my normal visa and present it upon reentry. 

I have done this at the airport in GDL and Mexico City. I made sure to arrive at the airport a couple hours earlier than normal to process the paperwork.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RPBHaas said:


> I was instructed to go to the INM office at the airport and show my visa. The official gave me what appeared like a normal 180 day tourist visa and told me to present it to the airlines. I was instructed to keep my normal visa and present it upon reentry.
> 
> I have done this at the airport in GDL and Mexico City. I made sure to arrive at the airport a couple hours earlier than normal to process the paperwork.


All you are doing there is filling out the paperwork for their statistics. You are not being given a tourist permit. You are just getting the form to show the airlines that you have checked out with INM. Similarly when you come into the country. You fill out the same form and show it to INM on arrival. However, unlike real tourists, you can throw the form away after clearing immigration. Tourists have to show it when leaving. Residents just go to INM again and fill out a new form.

It is a little confusing since they use the same form for multiple purposes. I guess that is why they call it a multi-use form. It should only take an extra 5 minutes to get it stamped by INM at the airport when leaving. Last time I did it, there was a line but that is unusual.


----------

